# Cheap tripod



## purry (Jun 14, 2013)

What is a good cheap tripod for video and photography? under $100 please


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 14, 2013)

With apologies, for under $100 you'll get cheap, but not good.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 14, 2013)

+1

You might get an acceptable monopod, which if you times by 3 gives you a basic entry point for a decent tripod (metal legs, metal head, metal clips) 

The only budget video tripod I would hand on my heart vouch for is the sachtler ace. It's the only think less than $1500 with proper counterbalance. And it wouldn't even be that much usr for stills.


----------



## pwp (Jun 14, 2013)

With your budget, you'll be buying pre-owned if you want any degree of quality. 
Check out Craigslist/Gumtree/eBay and you'll find a bargain if you're patient and persistent.

But $100 new will only get something that you'll wish you never had bought. Cheapo tripods are annoying to use. 

Being annoyed will kill your creativity. Save up a lot more or go bargain hunting. 

-PW


----------



## boateggs (Jun 14, 2013)

I agree with the others that a cheap tripod is what you get for less than $100. I went a more creative route:
Transit tripod (I got a closeout for $15, basically the same thing from another good brand, these are ment to be solid and house a laser level that will not move all day)
adapter (only game here, check out the user picture on amazon of someone using this with a gimbal head on a transit tripod)
decent low cost ballhead (got a "used" one of these off ebay for 1/3 price, a scratch in the plate was the only thing wrong, the actual head looked and felt new and Swiss-Arca like plate too!)
about $120 ($55 for me)

In the end I have a solid tripod that is not the most portable but is much better than the sub $100 tripods that I tried. My ballhead is the weak link but my lenses do not weigh too much and I use a tripod a couple dozen days a year so I did not want to spend that much. Food for thought for you


----------



## Zv (Jun 14, 2013)

Cheap tripod? Don't do it. 8)


----------



## M.ST (Jun 14, 2013)

The cheapest tripod I can recommend is the Manfrotto 055PROB. But you need a tripod head like the MA410 too.

If you buy cheaper, then you buy twice.


----------



## sjschall (Jun 15, 2013)

I've heard good things about the Pearstone VT-2100, runs about $70 on B&H. At least it has a fluid head and a bubble. Also recommend looking at used ones. You can always start out cheaper and work your way up to a more expensive one if you find yourself limited. Sometimes a little cheap tripod is all you need.


----------



## TonyMM (Jun 15, 2013)

Regarding low cost tripods: I have a pro friend who swears by Induro tripods and ball heads which I think have models in the low $100 range each (see below). I have a Manfrotto tripod with the Manfrotto 498RC2 ball head (which comes with a clamp and plate) and have replaced the tripod with a lightweight Gitzo, but still using the 498 RC2 head with Arca-Swiss type clamps and plates. I think the Induro ballhead may be better per my friend, but I have no direct experience with it. Sounds like $200+ for a minimal setup. Try for used for initial foray?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655334-REG/Induro_479_001_BHD1_Ballhead.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/655216-REG/Induro_472_014_Alloy_8M_AT014_Tripod.html
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/660311-REG/Manfrotto_498RC2_498RC2_Midi_Ball_Head.html


----------



## bycostello (Jun 15, 2013)

i've always found buy cheap buy twice


----------



## Zv (Jun 15, 2013)

Wait - what is going on top of this tripod?? If it's a rebel series you might (and I say might because cheap is always a risk) get away with a $100 set up. But if your talking 5D or 1D style body plus any kind of decent lens you will need something a lot lot stronger. $100 will not buy you that. My mini SLIK travel one cost more than that and it could barely hold my 550D and kit lens when I had it, forget fully extended as I may as well handhold it. I now use a Manfrotto 055XPROB and 498RC2 ball head for my 5D II and 7D. The tripod legs are solid but the ball head could be better, might change the plates. 

You'll also need a ball head to go with the tripod so up your budget to at least $250 or don't even bother with it.


----------

